# DNS Server ausgefallen?



## zeromancer (23. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Da dieses Forum anscheinend das einzige ist, was noch funktioniert, mal ne Frage am Euch: seit heute Morgen beobachte ich einen anscheinenden Ausfall der DNS Server (in meinem Falle T-Ohneleine), aber auch andere Zugänge haben Probleme.
Geht Euch das auch so? In der Nacht lief noch ALLES sauber.
Zuerst dachte ich, dass nur US-Server nicht ansprechbar seien, leider sind aber auch deutsche Hosts nichtmal mehr pingbar. 

Meine Location: Berlin, Zugang T-Online per TDSL
Primary DNS:	217.5.100.1	
Secondary DNS:	194.25.2.129

Bei den Zeiten ist es ein Wunder, dass Tutorials noch funktioniert...


```
Routenverfolgung zu www.tutorials.de [80.190.240.93]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte
:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.2.1]
  2  2629 ms  1603 ms  1964 ms  217.5.98.177
  3  2822 ms  2126 ms  2414 ms  217.237.157.126
  4  2547 ms  2909 ms  3201 ms  62.154.18.22
  5  2672 ms  2890 ms  3246 ms  213.200.64.29
  6  2923 ms  2938 ms  3297 ms  213.200.65.146
  7  3277 ms  3333 ms  3218 ms  212.123.97.70
  8  2727 ms  2619 ms  2538 ms  212.123.123.34
  9  2604 ms  2824 ms  2997 ms  212.123.123.51
 10  3340 ms     *     2597 ms  80.190.240.93

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```

Bei Verbindungen, wo kein DNS benötigt wird (P2P) ist das Tempo gewohnt schnell und Verbindungen kommen zustande.

Kennt jemand evtl. alternative freie DNS?

Bitte um Mithilfe und schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Georg Melher (24. November 2003)

Hast Du schon beim technischen Support von T-Online angerufen ? Sollte Deinerseits keine Veränderung am System vorgenommen worden sein, würde ich mir nicht so das Hirn zermartern.  

Ein Blick in diverse Listen, wo DSL-Störungen gemeldet werden können, ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## zeromancer (24. November 2003)

Listen? Wo kann man das nachsehen?


----------



## Tim C. (24. November 2003)

z.B. hier http://www.heise.de/imonitor/


----------



## zeromancer (24. November 2003)

Cool ;-)  Weltklasse! Danke!


----------

